# Cosmos 1000, cable management and case painted



## Reefer86 (Jul 26, 2009)

Let me know what you think guys? Cosmos 1000 with adapted holes for cable management and painted black on the inside.

It would light up better at night but im sure you can imagen.


----------



## Easo (Jul 26, 2009)

I think it looks great.


----------



## n0tiert (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice Job !

I have the same case and done a few moddings on it.....
What type of paintjob method u used ? 

u have a window panel ?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 27, 2009)

The side window is my next job and im trying to think of more mods to do to it, with water cooling i suppose i could mod the case more like you n0tiert (btw that a very nice job on your case love it!)
I was going to put some lights in etc but not a massive fan of them, i might get a couple of UV lights as the DFI board will glow then as it UV reactive i think....or my last one was.

Nice video of someone that has done a window here. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9cmCY4AyG0&feature=fvsr

But im thinking about taking the whole case black like the coolermaster special edition 1000 black which was only available from coolermaster and had a silly price tag.

Link to the black cosmos 1000 case here 

http://blacklabel.coolermaster.com/


What u think to that?



Paint method : cleaned all down took all plastic etc all off down to the inner case. (i didnt take it apart, iE pop the riverts etc.) then sanded a little applyed 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of matt black after that. any questions just ask.


----------



## aj28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Pretty slick work, especially the paint job. Always thought the Cosmos looked a little funny with just an ATX mobo though... You need something to fill the void! Maybe drop a radiator in there or something. Nobody cares if you don't actually watercool your system, just make it look badass! =P


----------

